# Update on the boys, and new white kitten!



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi! I haven’t been able to post or check the forum for a while. I see a lotta new people here! 

After crying for a whole week, Gatito finally adapted to the new apartment. It turned out he was sick: after dozens of exams they discovered he has a nasty parasite he got due to an affected immune system. He’s under treatment now. Poor baby.

So Gatito, Chikis and Rulos are best friends now (20 months old, 8 months old and 4 months old respectively). Rulos has an appointment to be neutered this Friday.

Supposedly, we are adopting a new kitten in one month (once he is 8 weeks old). The kitten is Sun’s nephew. Sun was my girl kitty; she passed away 8 months ago. My sister in law, who kept Sun’s brother, promised me she would give me a kitten once his cat becomes a father (one time only, he's already fixed), so I could keep one of Sun’s relatives.

Things turned out a little bit different than we expected and we kept a “foster failure” Rulos in between. Now we'll have 4 cats…I’m not sure if 4 is a good number. But on the other hand, how can I resist the idea of keeping a beautiful white kitten, nephew of my beloved Sun?

Some pics 

Rulos when he was a baby










Chikis and Rulos: they are brothers, their mom is the feral cat I trapped and fixed (and released back)










My three boys: Gatito, Rulos and Chikis










The kittens: There’s mom with her 5 babies: 3 white boys, one tabby (he looks like a little tiger) and the only girl, a tortie. You can’t really see the 2 dark ones on the pic since I took it without flash, but I didn’t want to disturb them!










The three white ones. I’m keeping one of them if everything goes well. I can’t be sure, but it seems to me they are odd-eyed. They have different shades of blue in each eye. Dad is blue eyed, just as my girl Sun was. But they are just 4 weeks old, you think it is possible to know so early if they will have heterochromia?









Hugs! :wink


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh my goodness, those brother kitties are amazing! Their faces and coats! All your cats are so handsome!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

They are really cute and look how big Rulos is.


----------



## cd07 (May 1, 2011)

The brothers are absolutely, absolutely beautifulll!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you so much! Pictures don't really do them justice 

Rulos is such a lovely cat. He purrs and gives kisses all day. :love2


----------



## madamefifi (Apr 30, 2011)

WOW!! Such gorgeous cats--all four of them!! Really breath-takingly beautiful!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

More pics  they are all getting along perfectly. They don't really cuddle but I guess it's just because they want to act tough. Gatito even plays with Rulos and lets him bite his tail (that's a lot to accept for him! I can't wait to receive my new kitten and close the kitten adoption center once and for all 











































































:kittyturn


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Lenkolas said:


>


Now why on Earth would you throw away a perfectly good cat?! :wink: I'll tell you what, I'll fly down to South America, take him off your hands and give him a good home here in North America. Sound good? :lol:


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

They are all so darling - I love the one where all three are looking up at you - adorable!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

my4kitties said:


> Now why on Earth would you throw away a perfectly good cat?! :wink: I'll tell you what, I'll fly down to South America, take him off your hands and give him a good home here in North America. Sound good? :lol:


Noooooo! I love Mr. Gatito! I want him to stay down here! LOL

Wahahahahahaha! Yeah that's Mr. Gatito, and that's what he does. Any tiny little space he finds, he'll try to get inside no matter how small it is (and how big he's getting). Then, he "defends" his new territory with claws and teeth. When I moved he just tried everything, including pots and any cookware he could fit in.

I posted new pictures of the little white one and his odd eyes here http://www.catforum.com/forum/39-breeding/144493-heterochromia-new-white-kitten-he-odd-eyed.html
in case you wanna give me your opinion 

Hugs!


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

OMIGOODNESS....now those are a gorgous set of cats'n'kittens you have there.

I love the one of the kitten with crossed arms....way to cute.


----------

